# Pirates of the Caribbean 3 - MIDI Mockup



## ashtongleckman (Jul 1, 2018)

Hey all, 

Here's a track I remade from Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End
I'd love to know what you guys think.

Cheers,
Ashton

https://bit.ly/2KyWIzQ


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jul 2, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## Divico (Jul 2, 2018)

Very good! 
Which libraries did you use? Great that you share your MIDI files!
What felt strange to me is the dynamics from 0:39 on. The original is quite steady and I am used to that. You have more cres decres in there. Mixing wise it has less bass than the OST. Im missing the double bass in the first bars. 
Also the original is denser, more compressed and glued together.


----------



## wickedw (Jul 2, 2018)

Agreeing with Divico on the dynamics. The constant up and down movement movement doesn't really fit the piece and are a bit distracting, imo. 

Plenty of good work around for the rest though, It's not completely accurate in some places but I think that's probably intentional, so aside from the dynamics I think it's well put together!


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jul 2, 2018)

Divico said:


> Very good!
> Which libraries did you use? Great that you share your MIDI files!
> What felt strange to me is the dynamics from 0:39 on. The original is quite steady and I am used to that. You have more cres decres in there. Mixing wise it has less bass than the OST. Im missing the double bass in the first bars.
> Also the original is denser, more compressed and glued together.



For strings, Spitfire Mural (basses), Chamber Strings (main strings), Ark 1, Fluid Shorts, Albion ONE (string melody), for brass it's mainly Berlin Brass and Ark 1, with a bit of NI symphony brass, choir is 100% 8Dio Lacrimossa, perc is 8Dio toms, HZ Percussion, and spitfire percussion, and a bit of Ark 2 for the booms, tiny bit of berlin winds at the end there.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 2, 2018)

I've not listened to the OST recently, so my take is a little different.

I like the crescendos and decrescendos. I have to listen to the original to find out why I'm wrong about that.

And I don't have the original memorized to the point where I can tell if this is completely accurate, but it is enjoyable.

I would agree that the beginning seems a little light, which may be intentional, and it doesn't bother me, although I did notice it.

I'm also pretty sure the OST is significantly more compressed, but I'm seldom one to say I miss compression<G>!

Overall I think it is very cool. I may take the MIDI file and take a swing at it with the libraries I have at my disposal. Should be fun!


----------



## MikeLG (Jul 4, 2018)

I love this. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------

